# habt ihr tipps für störköder?und montagen?



## Besorger (24. November 2009)

hey ich wollte mal wieder in zwillbrock angeln gehn auf stör wels vll beissen auch karpfn!die störe da drin in dem teich sind bis zu 2,50meter lang und 70kg schweer jetz suche ich nach einen richtig fängigen köder!geräucherter lachs soll gut sein aber vll katzenfutter oder kalamaris?
und ich wollte das hausboot mieten da und fragen ob jemand lust hat mit zukommen


----------



## Udo561 (24. November 2009)

*AW: habt ihr tipps für störköder?und montagen?*

Hi,
über die Suchfunktion würdest du so einiges finden :q
Ganz simpel mit Wurmbündel oder Tauwurm , ich  habe Stör schon mit Garnelen und Heilbuttpellets gefangen.
Boilies mit Fischgeschmack am Haar geht auch ganz gut , kommt aber immer aufs Gewässer und die Laune der Fische an 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Besorger (24. November 2009)

*AW: habt ihr tipps für störköder?und montagen?*

also tauwurm ging garnich das hab ich schon versucht
auf lachs hatte ich ein biss!aber auch nur 1mal


----------



## andy72 (24. November 2009)

*AW: habt ihr tipps für störköder?und montagen?*

das problem ist oft das die köder zu gross gewählt werden der stör hat nur ein kleines maul !


----------



## Besorger (24. November 2009)

*AW: habt ihr tipps für störköder?und montagen?*

aber andy da wo ich gehe sind die alle weit über 1meter ger größte is 2,50 der wird doch nich ein maul haben wie ein 1meter ????


----------



## Bulldogge08 (24. November 2009)

*AW: habt ihr tipps für störköder?und montagen?*

Ich würde dir es entfehlen mit Boillies zu fischen und mit Maden an einem 4.er Haken.


Würde gerne mitkommen bloß keine Zeit


----------



## Besorger (24. November 2009)

*AW: habt ihr tipps für störköder?und montagen?*

welche gemackt? mit tauwurmextrakt?


----------



## Seewurm (24. November 2009)

*AW: habt ihr tipps für störköder?und montagen?*

Hi Besorger,die Störe die du fangen möchtest in Zwille die wurden schon ein paar mal gefangen von Spezis die geziehlt auf grosse Störe gehen von daher sind sie nicht mehr all zu leicht zu überlisten,du musste schon ein saftigen Köder auffahren um einen schönen zu Haken.


----------



## Besorger (24. November 2009)

*AW: habt ihr tipps für störköder?und montagen?*

jah das hab ich mir auch gedacht
weil lachs hört man oft da!aber was gibssons noch ich mein roggen nimmt andreas immer aber der kann die ja auch direkt aus sein forellen da nehm!was hältse von stinkekäse? udn gehs ud da auch angeln


----------



## Seewurm (24. November 2009)

*AW: habt ihr tipps für störköder?und montagen?*

Nun ja den Stinkekäse den du meinst ist Limburgrer bestimmt ein guter Köder aber auch dort schon viel zu oft am Haken geweswn das merkrn sich die Viecher es gibt natürlich noch ein paar schöne Köder die bestimmt fängig sind,ich war in letzter zeit nicht mehr dort angeln war an anderen seen und anlagen werde aber bestimmt bald mal wieder hinfahre


----------



## Besorger (25. November 2009)

*AW: habt ihr tipps für störköder?und montagen?*

hat jemand noch ein paar tipps wie ich sie überlisten kann?


----------



## der stille angler (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: habt ihr tipps für störköder?und montagen?*

Hast du es schon einmal mit selbstgemixten teig versucht ,
du nimmst einfach forelliteig und gibst sonst noch alle möglichen sachen rein zb. fischöle käas Pfeffer oder keine ahnung ausprobieren kann ich dir nur entfehlen


----------



## Besorger (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: habt ihr tipps für störköder?und montagen?*

ehm ich hab mitlerweile einen top köder


----------



## Troutcarp (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: habt ihr tipps für störköder?und montagen?*

dann schiess mal los und sag ihn uns!


----------

